
Google News Archive - lbeziaud
https://news.google.com/newspapers
======
johansch
Sort of related, a little more well known and also not very well advertised:

PC Magazine (Feb 1982 - Jan 2009):

[https://books.google.com/books?id=V2588uIxmAQC](https://books.google.com/books?id=V2588uIxmAQC)

Infoworld (Dec 1978 - Mar 2007)

[https://books.google.com/books?id=KzAEAAAAMBAJ](https://books.google.com/books?id=KzAEAAAAMBAJ)

Network World (Jan 1986 - Dec 2003):

[https://books.google.com/books?id=nBkEAAAAMBAJ](https://books.google.com/books?id=nBkEAAAAMBAJ)

New Scientist (Nov 1952 - Dec 1989):

[https://books.google.com/books?id=4BfSdk4mJfcC](https://books.google.com/books?id=4BfSdk4mJfcC)

Popular Mechanics (Jan 1905 - Dec 2005):

[https://books.google.com/books?id=BtEDAAAAMBAJ](https://books.google.com/books?id=BtEDAAAAMBAJ)

Popular Science (May 1872 - Mar 2009):

[https://books.google.com/books?id=wzsEAAAAMBAJ](https://books.google.com/books?id=wzsEAAAAMBAJ)

Many, many hours can be spent browsing these...

------
jccalhoun
Wow. This is so neglected it still has the old google logo on it. It is a good
resource but that level of neglect makes me wonder how long it will last.

~~~
agildehaus
It might have lasted this long because of neglect. If someone starts working
on it, a bean counter might notice and axe it altogether.

------
rgrieselhuber
This would be great to have as a downloadable data set.

------
imode
some of these are being mislabeled.

for example:
[https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=3yMDF_cvnR8C&dat=1908...](https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=3yMDF_cvnR8C&dat=19081128&printsec=frontpage&hl=en)

the article is from 1980, not 1908.

~~~
wscott
How about the Baltimore Afro-American
[https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=JkxM1axsR-
IC](https://news.google.com/newspapers?nid=JkxM1axsR-IC)

Google says the paper is from 1794, but it is actually from 1974. This is
understandable because the paper itself has the same mistake on the first
page.

------
DelightOne
Is there a way to get pdfs of those in high quality?

